# Samsung Tastatur Shortcut hinzufügen



## DanielFeiger (19. Okt 2022)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage. Und zwar wollte ich eine App programmieren, die mir einen Shortcut in der Tastatur hinzufügt.
Der Shortcut soll oben rechts über die Punkte erreichbar sein (Siehe Anhang).

Ich möchte quasi, wie rechts im Bild dargestellt, so einen Kreis ("Floating") über meine App hinzufügen.
Über diesen Kreis, soll dann etwas bestimmtes ausgeführt werden (Um das geht es aber jetzt noch nicht).

Ein wenig recherchiert habe ich schon, weiß aber nicht wirklich nach was genau ich suchen soll.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Jw456 (19. Okt 2022)

Hallo
Verstehe ich dich richtig du willst also einer fremden App (Samsung Tastatur) etwas extern hinzufügen?

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das die Samsung App überhaupt bietet.


Oder willst du in deiner App einen
Foating Button haben?


----------



## Jw456 (19. Okt 2022)

11 Android Studio Shortcuts every Android Developer must know
					

This article was originally published on: https://ayusch.com/must-know-android-studio-tips/




					medium.com
				












						Keyboard shortcuts  |  Android Developers
					

Discover keyboard shortcuts for many common actions in Android Studio.




					developer.android.com


----------



## DanielFeiger (19. Okt 2022)

Ja, das verstehst du richtig. Ich möchte über meine (externe) App der Samsung Tastatur etwas hinzufügen.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Samsung API's die mir da helfen könnten?

Ich weiß nur nicht genau, nach was ich genau suchen soll


----------



## DanielFeiger (19. Okt 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> 11 Android Studio Shortcuts every Android Developer must know
> 
> 
> This article was originally published on: https://ayusch.com/must-know-android-studio-tips/
> ...


Das habe ich schon gesehen, hier handelt es sich aber nur um Tastenkombinationen. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass diese "Buttons" in der Tastatur Shortcuts genannt werden.


----------

